# $200 rebate begins



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

I ordered my 921 > 622 exchange tonight at 10PM Pacific time. They say I'll have it installed in two weeks. Hope that's true. They said their computer said it was April 1, even though it wasn't yet where I am.


----------



## aszulc (Feb 5, 2004)

knealy said:


> I ordered my 921 > 622 exchange tonight at 10PM Pacific time.
> They say I'll have it installed in two weeks. Hope that's true. They said their computer said it was April 1, even though it wasn't yet where I am.


I called at 9:15 P.M. and they gave me a date of 04/22 as the installation date. They charged my credit card $299.99 and said that I will be getting a credit on my bill of $200 upon their receiving my 921. The 622 will be shipped to me prior to installation date. The box from the 622 will be used to ship my 921 and would include a UPS shipping label. They also said that installation might be sooner and that I would get a call confirming when that will be done.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

> 04/22 as the installation date. They charged my credit card $299.99


Of course Chucky ignores (or is immune to) the standard rules about not charging a card until the product ships.


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

I called about 3:00am this morning and only had to wait about 5 min for CSR.
They said my 622 would ship within 10 days and they were sending a empty box with prepaid label for the 921. I did, however, get the same 4/22 install date but I will be installing myself anyway.


----------



## dweisman (Feb 5, 2004)

I called at 7AM on the 1st and had no problem getting to a CSR. Everything is set for a 4/13 installation, but the CSR insisted that that installer would bring the 622. He said that this was their way to address the short supply of 622s????? I called this morning, and as I expected, the 1st CSR was wrong. They say the 622 will be sent prior to the installation.

We'll see.


----------



## woofwoofmo (Jan 24, 2006)

Called at 2PM CDT on 4/2. Got straight into a CSR, who knew what he was talking about. Earliest install available was 4/22, but due to schedule conflicts I ended up settling for a 5/6 date. After my 921 install, which was a fiasco, I want to be there and not leave it to the wife.


----------



## ewonder (Jul 22, 2005)

Just wanted to ad my 2 cents. I called at 5 AM PST and requested a 942 exchange for the 622. Got an install date of 4/11 and was told the new unit would be shipped out this week. I asked if I could do the install myself and was informed I was getting a D1000. The fee I pay included the install etc. I am happy with the results.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

Along the way someone quoted an August 1 deadline to exchange the 921 for the 622 with the $200 rebate. Can anyone confirm or provide better/additional info? I was originally ready to jump right on it but now that everything is working -- no problems with the recent downloads, nothing jiggy with daylight savings -- I'm a little reluctant.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Wouldn't it be funny that after August 1st the upgrade price to the 622 drops to $99 upfront or less for everyone 

One can wish right?


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I am still holding off, for just a little while. Wife is adamant that we will not upgrade until I can guarantee the 622 is better  .


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

BFG said:


> Wouldn't it be funny that after August 1st the upgrade price to the 622 drops to $99 upfront or less for everyone
> 
> One can wish right?


Very possible. They said the current offer expires Aug 01. Sure a "New" offer will be announced Aug 02.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Redster said:


> I am still holding off, for just a little while. Wife is adamant that we will not upgrade until I can guarantee the 622 is better  .


better than what? and regardless, it is 

yeah, there have been a few with problems in manufacture, but do realize many many more haven't had any problems. People usually only come post when they have a problem, not when everything is as expected 

I'd say, if you have a 942 and your HD LIL's are not up yet, wait a bit, and give time for some more updates. If your HD LIL's are up, like mine are now, get on board and enjoy 3 recordings at once in HD from locals


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

My 921 is up and running with very few glitches. I get all my locals OTA in hd which is the majority of what we watch. The indianapolis local HD channels are not yet available through satellite, so there is actually no hurry to upgrade. 2 recordings at a time is more than enough for the tv we watch. We can wait


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Rogueone said:


> If your HD LIL's are up, like mine are now, get on board and enjoy 3 recordings at once in HD from locals


Course you'll still have to make some decisions about recording. Well maybe not *have* to, but you might find yourself doing it.

Like which of the 3 you choose to be the OTA feed since the OTA feeds look a lil better than the LiL's. The LiL's are a lil softer.. well at least in the case of the Denver ones. Not like a stupid amount of difference of course so maybe most people wouldnt even give it a second thought. I take it into consideration though.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

i would think, if 1 is from a station that broadcasts in your TV's native res, OTA that one, and sat the other 2  when you say the sat ones are softer, does this seem the case on say ABC with a 720p display or CBS with a 1080i display?


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well I notice a difference on all 4. It's been said that the 1280x720p channels like ABC and Fox are being sent through without reducing resolution whereas CBS and NBC might be being dropped down to say 1440x1080i. So of either of the 2 groups, you'd expect ABC and Fox to look virtually the same OTA vs. Dish.

But even A/B'ing Fox and ABC vs OTA you can tell the difference. On close-ups of peoples faces for example. I was watching Nascar the other day on Fox and A/B'ing the guys in the booth you could tell. Whether it was in paused mode or otherwise. Just not quite the same level of detail in both examples.

Not that seeing slightly less detail in Darell Waltrips face might not necessarily be a good thing. 

That was just one example but I've A/B'd the other channels/programs and noticed the same thing too. Again not saying it's some sort of world of difference.. just saying it's there.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Sure, but right now if I want to record two simultaneous locals, I can record one OTA HD and the other in SD. Even watered down HD will be a big improvement. I don't do this often but Wed Nights I like both Lost and Criminal Minds.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Chucky also egnores the rebate policy of issuing checks for rebates. Dish credits your account against the next two bills for the $200 rebate. NO CASH!


----------

